

Bi-Nature Functions in Javascript - nanuclickity
https://gist.github.com/nanuclickity/5183206
Bi-Nature functions work perfectly under async and synchronous modes.
Example is provided in link.
======
jrajav
Uh, what? Those functions are not asynchronous at all. They will run
synchronously with either usage.

